# BIG grouper video



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Big grouper video (click here)

Apparently Anna thought she had too many fingers. :whistling:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a cool video. Where was this shot at?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> That is a cool video. Where was this shot at?


The "Thunderbolt" wreck off of Marathon in the Keys.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

sweet video:thumbup: thats a beast of a grouper.I wouldnt have stuck my hand out there:no:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video. I've fished the T-bolt several times and have been owned by a few of those things.

One thing I may add is that both grouper at the start are Goliaths, not Nassau. The Nassau is very similar to a red grouper and grows to about 30lbs or so. The only other large grouper you will really find down there in water that shallow are blacks and they reach well over 100lbs.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris V said:


> ...One thing I may add is that both grouper at the start are Goliaths, not Nassau. The Nassau is very similar to a red grouper and grows to about 30lbs or so. The only other large grouper you will really find down there in water that shallow are blacks and they reach well over 100lbs.


Although the video does not show it clearly, it has the predominate white stripes typical of a Nassau Grouper. I saw it from several angles and the stripes are very bold. This fish, and the Goliath that stalk the Thunderbolt, are well known to the local dive shops in Marathon. They told me the Nassau is a 200 pounder and the Goliath is a 500 pounder.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Although the video does not show it clearly, it has the predominate white stripes typical of a Nassau Grouper. I saw it from several angles and the stripes are very bold. This fish, and the Goliath that stalk the Thunderbolt, are well known to the local dive shops in Marathon. They told me the Nassau is a 200 pounder and the Goliath is a 500 pounder.


World record nassau is only 38 pounds. 50 pounds would be huge but i'm not so sure they could get to 200 pounds, goliath have some real irregular marks too, sometimes light in color. I would tend to agree w/ chris. but couldn't say for sure, I wasn't there and sure couldn't tell beyond a shadow from the video. Nice fish anyway. would like to have either one on the end of a line, now that would be fun.


----------



## 2tofly (Jan 16, 2009)

Big round tail is a dead giveaway for the jewfish (goliath). Cool vid makes you feel small.

Mark


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm almost positive that is the same Goliath that ate a gag grouper on a freeshaft I had.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You may not be able to see it in the video, but he had a spear shaft shock-cord hanging from his mouth. :blink:


----------

